# Bachmann Connie - Headlamp Number Change



## Engineer#08 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi There, 

I'm a new member who's just taken delivery of a Deadwood #5 Consolidation and busy converting to r/c battery to mix with my live steamers. 
I've found the conversion articles on the forums excellent - thanks due already. 
I'm changing the name and number of the loco and wondered if anyone out there has replaced the headlamp/tail lamp numbers on the loco? Its an excellent model and before I start poking at it with implements I'd appreciate some guidance from those who've gone before! 

Cheers! 

Paul


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

They don't light up. So... just print the new number on photo paper, trim to the size of the box, and glue in place over the existing number. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Engineer#08 (Jun 18, 2008)

A simple solution - always the best! 
Thanks Matthew. 

Paul


----------

